# Wine Rack and cellar



## buffaloricky (Oct 24, 2010)

Pictures of my wine rack and cellar. Still have alot to do but just like wine it all takes time.


----------



## Wade E (Oct 24, 2010)

Oh yea, you got bit by the wine bug! Youd better get tyat checked out quick.......


----------



## rodo (Oct 24, 2010)

Lookin good, I like the carboy carts I have somthing like that myself.


----------



## djrockinsteve (Oct 24, 2010)

I like it. Very nice. Very smart you have the carboys off the floor.


----------



## buffaloricky (Oct 24, 2010)

We are having a great time with it. Trying to get my shop done in my shed so I can turn the shop in the basement into my wine making room. I have learned keep the wife happy (she likes the wine) and you can make things happen.


----------



## Wade E (Oct 24, 2010)

buffaloricky said:


> We are having a great time with it. Trying to get my shop done in my shed so I can turn the shop in the basement into my wine making room. I have learned keep the wife happy (she likes the wine) and you can make things happen.



How very true!


----------



## Vincennes1897 (Nov 4, 2010)

Very nicely done, sir! As I look at pictures like yours on this forum, I start to feel a little more than daunted by the complexity that seems to be involved with making a good wine. It's no wonder that wine is so easily appreciated. So much care seems to go into it.


----------



## ramdisk (Nov 4, 2010)

Great job on the wine rack, care to share some dimensions


----------



## Savana123 (Dec 2, 2010)

*Hi..*

Great job Ricky... You can arrange these bottles in some attractive way. You can make some designs in the wine rack and also some modern arts by these bottles. As your collection increases, the rack will get fill and then it looks very good and you will feel very happy...


----------



## ffemt128 (Dec 2, 2010)

Looking good there.


----------



## AlFulchino (Dec 2, 2010)

nice, you are on your way


----------



## Runningwolf (Dec 2, 2010)

I like what you're doing, very nice. I also have my carboys that don't fit on the tables on moving dollies like you that I got at Harbor Freight. It sure makes moving things around a lot easier and I can fit two on a cart.


----------

